# bandsaw



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

I recently purchased a used jet bandsaw ive never used BS before Its 14 inch jet BS my problem with it is the bandsaw was in storage for a long time so it got some rust on it i tried to replace the blade on the BS with 93.5 inch blade but for some reason i cant seem to get the blade to tension enough by turning the knob on top of the BS what can i do to have the blade tension. OH by the way the rubber tires on flywheel come off too . Any help would be greatly appreciated. if i need to buy the tires where would i get them thank you


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

This is your third separate thread on the same band saw, no?
By picking one and keeping all the questions in the same thread would be best for all.
I will go to the longest thread and make remarks there.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

you will find them on Ebay under bandsaws Andy


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, I think this is his third thread with the same problem in his band saw. It seems that your problem isn’t solve yet. Should I post multiple times to let you visit bandsawparts.com for affordable new tires? This should save your time searching for what you need. :moil:


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bosox said:


> Yeah, I think this is his third thread with the same problem in his band saw. It seems that your problem isn’t solve yet. Should I post multiple times to let you visit bandsawparts.com for affordable new tires? This should save your time searching for what you need. :moil:


I think searching Ebay will yield him faster results.

All I found at bandsawparts.com for 14" Jet was replacement for the guides. However, a phone call to them would get quicker results.

Yeah, pick up the phone and call.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> I think searching Ebay will yield him faster results.
> 
> All I found at bandsawparts.com for 14" Jet was replacement for the guides. However, a phone call to them would get quicker results.
> 
> Yeah, pick up the phone and call.


That’s what I thought at first. But as I scanned through the site again, you can search items on the search tab on their website. There are also other replacement parts from other brands like delta, Amada, HEM, INCA, Grob, Grizzly, Kalamazoo, Powermatic, Trajan, Shopsmith and more. Wait, I think I kept with me a direct phone no. from them. Try this: 201-450-9810 . Believe me, they give satisfying customer support!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bosox said:


> That’s what I thought at first. But as I scanned through the site again, you can search items on the search tab on their website. There are also other replacement parts from other brands like delta, Amada, HEM, INCA, Grob, Grizzly, Kalamazoo, Powermatic, Trajan, Shopsmith and more. Wait, I think I kept with me a direct phone no. from them. Try this: 201-450-9810 . Believe me, they give satisfying customer support!


I must be blind. The tires link is one of the first listed on the left.
Resulting in a nice summary:
Bandsaw parts; Band Saw Parts for Marvel, Doall, Hydmech and Hem Band saws; We specialize in Marvel 8 Bandsaws
I think the rubber tire page is mostly the same.


----------



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

Im sorry im all over the placebut im new to this forum and i thought every time i post a question i got to start a new thread any wy i ve ordered new tires thru ebay becaause the old tires had some wear on them i hope that helps thank u everybody for helping a new guy out ill let everybody how it turns out


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Good luck on taming your band saw.
Then we can put a period on your problem.
wink wink


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck. I hope it goes up and running strong!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The usual reason for the tires coming off is over-tensioning the blade.
You don't have to crank all the way down on the tensioner.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

How does over tensioning the blade cause the tires from coming off? Isn’t it the blade that’s affected the most?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

AxlMyk said:


> The usual reason for the tires coming off is over-tensioning the blade.
> You don't have to crank all the way down on the tensioner.





bosox said:


> How does over tensioning the blade cause the tires from coming off? Isn’t it the blade that’s affected the most?


If a rubber tire is not glued to the wheel it can wrap upon itself (described by Alex Snodgrass). I had a Craftsman band saw and the tires were not glued down but I never had a blade come off. I replaced them with urethane - due to how tight those were, no glue required.

If a rubber tire comes off completely, gluing likely won't solve it as the tire has been stretched too much. Replace the tire. Glue if rubber.

Alex in the YouTube video describes that a simple deflection test can determine if the blade is tensioned enough.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That’s why I prefer urethane than rubber tires. Thanks for the info!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a machine tool tech, and work on band saws all the time. Mostly ones that are dedicated to cutting metal, but they are basically built the same. IF you mean you can't get the blade tensioned enough to where the blade and or blade and tire don't stay on the wheel, then it could be worn tires, among other things. But if you mean even after you've tightened the tensioner as tight as it will go, the blade is still loose in your hand, before you even start the saw, then I don't think a worn tire is your main problem. The blade tensioner should have enough adjustment to tighten the blade, even without a tire. You're not suppose to use it without a tire (or you'll wear the blade and/or wheel out), but it should still tighten down without a tire. If not, you either have the wrong length blade, a bad bearing in one, or both of your wheels, or maybe the nut is striped, and you're turning the adjuster, but the wheel isn't going down.
Again, I don't work on dedicated wood saws, so I could be wrong, but I know the tires are not very thick, so there should be enough adjustment, with or without a tire. So a worn tire shouldn't make all that much difference. Not actually running the saw, that's a whole different ball game. I'm talking about just having the blade feel loose after you've tried to tighten it.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a question for you Lee. Can you use and run the saw even without the tires on? You made me curious about it. I’ve run a band saw for a so many times already and I haven’t tried running it without the tires. Didn’t even think about doing it before.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bosox said:


> I have a question for you Lee. Can you use and run the saw even without the tires on? You made me curious about it. I’ve run a band saw for a so many times already and I haven’t tried running it without the tires. Didn’t even think about doing it before.


STOP!!

That is not possible. The tires, whether rubber or urethane, are to protect a metal to metal contact which would ruin the blade.

Alex covers this in his YouTube. He even mentioned when folding it up, step on the blade using your instep so as not to crush the blade against the floor. He also mentioned throwing the blade out to unfold it also puts the blade in peril. He uses the phrase "ruin the blade".


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That’s what I was thinking. Just being curious.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jack, Ralph is correct, you do NOT want to run the saw without the tire. I don't totally understand why the verticle bandsaws primarily used for wood use tires, and the horizontal bandsaws that I work on everyday, don't use tires, but it must be for a reason. But the bandsaws I work on, metal cutting horizontal run metal blade to metal wheel. And unless you run the saw, with an improperly adjusted wheel, the wheels never wear. Maybe the metal cutting saws use a better/harder wheel material, I don't know. But no, I wouldn't run your saw without tires. I was just saying that I wouldn't think your problem was just tires, IF you couldn't adjust the blade tight enough to where you couldn't get the blade tight, between your two supports. If the blade is tight in your hand between the two supports, after tightening the adjuster, but yet when you turn the saw on, the blade and tires slip off, then you could have tire troubles (worn) or other problems besides the adjuster.

So, when you have your blade and tires on, and you adjusted the blade tention adjuster, does your blade feel tight between the supports? Can you grab the blade, with gloves on, does it "wiggle" side to side, or does it feel stiff.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I don’t have problems with my saw and the tires. I was just asking if it’s possible. Thanks for your concern, Lee.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry Jack, I thought you were the Rexlobo guy, that started the thread! }


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That’s not a problem, Lee. I’m cool.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> I'm a machine tool tech, and work on band saws all the time. Mostly ones that are dedicated to cutting metal, but they are basically built the same. IF you mean you can't get the blade tensioned enough to where the blade and or blade and tire don't stay on the wheel, then it could be worn tires, among other things. But if you mean even after you've tightened the tensioner as tight as it will go, the blade is still loose in your hand, before you even start the saw, then I don't think a worn tire is your main problem. The blade tensioner should have enough adjustment to tighten the blade, even without a tire. You're not suppose to use it without a tire (or you'll wear the blade and/or wheel out), but it should still tighten down without a tire. If not, you either have the wrong length blade, a bad bearing in one, or both of your wheels, or maybe the nut is striped, and you're turning the adjuster, but the wheel isn't going down.
> Again, I don't work on dedicated wood saws, so I could be wrong, but I know the tires are not very thick, so there should be enough adjustment, with or without a tire. So a worn tire shouldn't make all that much difference. Not actually running the saw, that's a whole different ball game. I'm talking about just having the blade feel loose after you've tried to tighten it.




I think this may be his problem.

Wood and metal saws all work the same, the wheels on metal saws allow the set of the teeth to ride off the edge; so it doesn't affect the set.

The tires on wood saws do the same. There should be zero tooth contact with the rubber. Sounds like the OP don't know about setting up his blade.

If he tightens the blade, but there is not enough tension, then his blade is probably too long.....or the tension mechanism may be plugged up with chips, not allowing enough stroke to tighten.

If your tires are not completely worn out, or loose on the rims; you should be able to get the tension tight as hell. The large metal/wood saws I used to work with...the blades were always run with very tight/high tension. No sloppy blades.
Sloppy blades don't cut with precision, and are a severe safety hazard.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Harrison67 said:


> The tires on wood saws do the same. There should be zero tooth contact with the rubber. Sounds like the OP don't know about setting up his blade.


Not my way of using the band saw.
Blades up to the width of the wheel ride on the tire, fully, and are centered on the wheel.
Thicker blades are set with the teeth off the edge of the wheel, for obvious reason.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

If your wood band saw's wheel has a crown, likely the teeth don't touch the tire due to the curvature of the crown.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

This video might help you improve your setup: How to Set Up a Bandsaw - Fine Woodworking Article


----------



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

*baandsaw*

hi Thanks for all the help with my BS i ordered new tires and installed them and everything is working fine now so thanks to all u great people


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations it worked out for you! How about some pics?


----------



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

Ill post pics as soon as my grandaughter comes to visit as im not good with computers/ I dont know how to upload those pics


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Any updates on how your saw is doing right now?


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Rexlobo: You can pay it forward by writing a review of your band saw at Quality reviews for over 3,500 bandsaws | BandSawReviews.com . You will help newbies find the right band saw for them.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

I’ll try that website too, Steamfab!


----------

